
Trump’s attorney general pick could restart the encryption fight - amjaeger
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/18/13677798/attorney-general-jeff-sessions-encryption-san-bernardino-trump
======
finid
Encryption laws should be the least of your worries when it comes to that guy.
Intercept has a piece on him.

theintercept.com/2016/11/18/career-racist-jeff-sessions-is-donald-trumps-pick-
for-attorney-general/

Update: Spelling correction

~~~
tomohawk
Give me a break.

[http://www.weeklystandard.com/in-alabama-jeff-sessions-
deseg...](http://www.weeklystandard.com/in-alabama-jeff-sessions-desegregated-
schools-and-got-the-death-penalty-for-kkk-head/article/2005461)

------
amjaeger
A little tired of election news on HN, but I know that encryption and privacy
is important to HN community. This article should serve as a heads up to be
weary of encryption laws in the next few years.

~~~
finid
Tired of election news!

Tired of news that's going to affect your life for at least the next two
decades?

